# Two Young Raggies Looking for Forever Home



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

MUST GO TOGETHER  Oscar and Charlie - two sweet Raggies are looking for a new home. Anyone who feels these two boys will make their home complete should visit ragsrescue







*Name: Charlie Colour/Pattern: Seal Mitted Age: 12 months old Sex: Male Neuter Name: Oscar Colour/Pattern: Cream Colourpoint Age: 18 months old Sex: Male Neuter Location: North of England Contact: Cianne - 01387 254014 [email protected]* *About Charlie and Oscar* The two boys love fuss and attention and cuddles. Oscar does tend to love his food and it is best to feed the boys separately to ensure Charlie gets his share! They both like to play but Charlie is the more active of the two. If you feel you could offer these boys a loving home please contact Cianne.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just bumping this up!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow they are gorgeous, i do hope they find a loving forever home soon._


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

poor babies and how did they come to be in a rescue kaz?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Genuine reason - the person who owned them was getting recurrent asthma attacks and chest infections and their doctor felt the cats were a major contributor. The owner was genuinely extremely upset to have to let them go. They have no issues - just need a loving home. I am sure Bluebindy, next time she is on, may be able to tell you more about their character (and no, they aren't hers!).


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

such a shame i hope they find a loving home soon


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww fingers crossed your not waiting too long darlings


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

These gorgeous boys unbelievably are still looking for their forever home!


----------

